# Snowball's Neurology Appointment Tomorrow



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Just an update for all of you who have been so supportive and have given me such great feedback on my other thread about Snowball having those episodes ...

He has his appointment tomorrow with the neurologist, Dr. Dayrell-Hart ... the doctor Jackie (JMM) recommended. 

I am a tad nervous, but, on the other hand, I am thinking positive. Snowball has been doing very well. He hasn't had any more long episodes ... just one or two very short ones. So, I'm hoping it's nothing serious.

Please keep him in your prayers and thoughts for tomorrow.

Thank you for caring. :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

we all will be thinking of u and snowball tomorrow. hopeing its nothing serious and an easy fix :grouphug:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Dec 7 2009, 10:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859465


> Just an update for all of you who have been so supportive and have given me such great feedback on my other thread about Snowball having those episodes ...
> 
> He has his appointment tomorrow with the neurologist, Dr. Dayrell-Hart ... the doctor Jackie (JMM) recommended.
> 
> ...


I have no idea what the issue is (sporadic about reading here), but will definitely be keeping you both in my most positive thoughts and prayers... I applaud you for doing what it takes to figure out what is wrong with your little one... ((((hugs))))


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sending you and Snowball tons of good thoughts & vibes!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Marie, I'll be thinking about you and Snowball tomorrow. I hope all the news is good news and its nothing serious. 
Please let us know as soon as you can and give him a hug from me and the girls.
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I hope Snowball's appointment goes really well tomorrow. Hugs and prayers. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Please let us know how it goes! I hope it will be okay!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Lighting candles at St. Patrick's later today for you and your beautiful boy, Marie.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I cross my fingers for Snowball's neurology appointment today!

Please keep us updated, Marie! Hope everything is fine with the little man!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sending SO many prayers and positive thoughts! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am hoping for the very best results for Snowball! :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck at the neurologist today! I'll be thinking of you and little Snowball. 

Debbie


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers are on the way for little Snowball! hoping the visit will bring insight as to what is going on and that it isn't anything of serious concern!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you tomorrow and hoping for the best for Snowball. This is one step closer to putting this behind you!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Marie,

I just wanted to check to see if there has been any news. I so hope you can find out what the problem is today. My prayers and thoughts are with you. Update as soon as you can. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying everything goes well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie I just saw this. Am sending prayers and positive thoughts to you and Snowball Pie for today's doc visit. I'm so relieved to hear that the episodes have been diminishing and hope that you'll have some good news. We love you and hope for the best. :hugging:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Our appointment is at three o'clock. My stomach is in knots. I will let all of you know what happens, hopefully, later this evening.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I hope that all goes well at your appointment. I'll be waiting for good news.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Hoping for the best. :grouphug:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Marie, you and precious Snowball are in my thoughts and prayers!!

(((BIG HUGS)))

Celena


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sending big hugs and prayers for you and little Snowball :tender: :tender: :tender: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Hope all goes well with Snowball's appointment. Please keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Soooo hoping for a good outcome for you both! It sounds good that he isn't having more episodes and the ones he has had were light. Please keep us posted.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Sending lots of good thoughts your way... Hope all goes well. We will be praying..


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

Keeping you and Snowball in my thoughts and prayers. Jan


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well???? It's way after 3 pm now. What happened?????


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 8 2009, 06:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859824


> Well???? It's way after 3 pm now. What happened?????[/B]


We were there until 5:30. And, then we hit rush hour traffic on the way home. So, we haven't been home that long. 

Believe it or not ... Dr. Dayrell-Hart spent close to two and a half hours with us!!! Yes ... that long! And, she didn't charge us a fortune. 

Her diagnosis is what both Dr. Krisi and Jaimie thought it might be ... seizures. So, the first step (even though Snowball has been pretty much okay for a while) ... is to try Snowball on a medication called Levetiracetam. She wants us to check in with her every two weeks to monitor the medication response with Snowball.

Later tonight I will write a more detailed report about our visit with Dr. Dayrell-Hart today. For now, just know that I was VERY impressed with her ... how she checked Snowball out and how she answered my many, many questions very patiently. She also explained things in a way that was easy for me to understand. Thank you so much, Jackie, for the recommendation.

I will be back later. There is a lot to share. Again, thanks to all of you for caring so much. It is a comfort. And, it means the world to me. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for the report! I know we are all concerned about precious Snowball. It sounds like this is something fixable ... or at least controllable... I hope so.... I'm so glad you had a good rapport with the vet. That can mean so much.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I am so glad you had a good visit with Dr. D-H...I do think she's one in a million. I hope the medication will control his episodes.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

YEAH YEAH YEAH!!!!!! This is fantastic news!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh Marie, I'm so happy you had a good and thorough visit with the neurologist. It makes all the difference in the world when you have a vet you trust when you are going through this. I hope the medications do the trick and Snowball is episode free from now on. :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Seizures! Wow. I watched the video and would never have guessed that to a seizure. I guess I've never seen anyone have a seizure except on TV, but that's not what I would have imagined. 

I'm glad you had such a successful visit with the neurologist. Isn't it wonderful when the vets/drs actually make us feel that we and our issues are important. We'll continue to hold Snowball in our prayers.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you so much for updating us. You and Snowball have both been in my prayers. I'm so glad you now have a definite diagnosis. I pray Snowball does well on the medication and this will control the seizures. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

That's good news - at least now you know what you're dealing with. We're sending prayers and puppy kisses that the medication will work.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Twice I tried writing a more detailed report about today's doctor visit ... and, erased the whole thing in err! I am about to lose it! :smpullhair: 

I have notes here ... about possible Chiari, etc. So, I will update tomorrow, for sure. Right now, I need to take a break. Very tired ... a long day.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

It sounds like the doctor visit went well and now you're getting some answers. I hope the medication has Snowball completely back to normal with no more problems. 
Its so scary when these babies are sick. 
Please give him a hug for us and you get some rest!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie -- get to bed, right now!!! You must be pooped after such a long visit and so much info. Take your time letting us know. The good thing is that you found a good specialist, she had an answer for you and it looks like meds could fix it. That's all we care about right now and we can all sleep better. xoxoxo to you and Snowball. Night, night :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

So happy you found some answers, Marie. I hope this can all be controlled.
Hugs & Kisses to Snowball & Yourself :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds like a really awesome Vet. Sounds like he will get to the bottom of the problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh Marie, I am just reading this .. Thanks for the vet visit update. It is always awesome to have a good vet to deal with for our fluffs. Sending all the positive thoughts to precious Snowball :wub: I know that he is in good hands with one of the best mommies and a very good vet - I so see it being controllable  kisses to the little guy are sent from me


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm glad you found such a great doctor. I hope the medications help with the seizures. Hugs and kisses for Snowball! :grouphug:


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hugs to you Marie....Glad the doctor was able to diagnose whim correctly.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that you found a great vet who was able to diagnose the problem. I hope all goes well with the medication and Snowball will have a normal happy life. :grouphug: My friend's golden retriever has seizures and it's controllable with medication. She lives a very normal life. We dog sat for 3 weeks last year and she had no problem at all.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So happy to hear that he can be treated. I hate to hear of any of our babies not doing well. 

Give Snowball a kiss from me and Chloe.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so glad to hear that the news may not be so bad! Just anti seizure meds! Is Snowball going to need a MRI?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Dec 9 2009, 12:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860089


> I am so glad to hear that the news may not be so bad! Just anti seizure meds! Is Snowball going to need a MRI?[/B]


Thank you, Pam. And, to all of the other wonderful women here who have been so loving and caring about my precious Snowball. (and, me) :tender: 

Okay, here is more of the details from our visit yesterday.

To answer your question about the MRI, Pam. After much discussion yesterday with Dr. Dellray-Hart, we have decided to wait and see if Snowball, God forbid, has anymore of those episodes. And, if he displays any other kind of unusual behavior. 

Although Snowball has been diagnosed with seizure episodes ... at this time, it cannot be proven 100% that this is what has been going on with him. Dr. Dellray-Hart did say that his behavior shown on the videos is absolutely abnormal. And, that, by looking at the videos ... it does appear as though these are seizures. However, she also explained to us, that it is not always easy to determine seizures per se ... because the only way to know if seizures are taking place ... is by EEG's. And, with canines ... it is impossible to take EEG's.

She also explained that other tihngs could be going on with Snowball, that looks like a seizure ... but, could be something else. For instance, OCD is another example.

An MRI can determine if Snowball has Chiari. Dr. Dellray-Hart said that although Chiari, in the past, has been rare in Maltese ... that more cases are beginning to show up. I'm not sure ... but, I think she said they suspect it might be due to more smaller breeds? Anyway, there is a possibility that Snowball could have Chiari. However, I think she thinks, if he does, that it is not bad at this point ... as far as experiencing pain, I guess. 

If, God forbid, Snowball would start displaying other abnormal symptoms, such as head tilting, losing balance, etc. ... then we will definitely go ahead with the MRI. I think Dr. Dell-Ray would have liked to have gone ahead with the MRI. However, she also said that the MRI would not help to show if it is, indeed, seizures that Snowball was experiencing. So, we are waiting a tad longer to make a decision on the MRI. The cost of an MRI is $1,900.00. Not cheap. But, if it is going to help us, and in the end, give us an even more clearer picture of what Snowball has been experiencing ... then, of course, we will do the MRI. She did stress that there are pros and cons to diagnosis with the MRI.

Dr. Dellray-Hart did do a thorough examine and observation of Snowball yesterday. I was so impressed with how she sat down on the floor with Snowball to examine him (there was a carpet rug there on the floor  ) It seemed to be more calming for Snowball. And, as with Snowball's regular vet, Dr. Krisi ... Dr. Dellray-Hart was very loving and attentive to Snowball. 

She also observed Snowball in another private room ... where Snowball could walk around leash free and with more space. This was to check his gait and check to see if he appeared to be walking okay. She did say that his back was arched a little ... but, that was classic in a lot of Maltese. She said she didn't think Snowball was experiencing any kind of pain. She also ruled out that it is not a neck/vertebre problem.

So, for now, we agreed to try Snowball on the Levetiracetam medication. And, she wants to check in with us every two weeks. Although I am very confident in Dr. Dellray-Hart's advice and expertise ... I am still nervous about medicating Snowball. However, we will try and see what happens. She did say this is one of the much safer medications ... and, assured us that it will not do damage to his organs as other medications have been known to do. She did stress that she does not like phenobarital. 

We also discussed Snowball's separation anxiety. She assured us it was nothing we had/have been doing wrong. And, that it just happens sometimes ... even with the best breed lines. She did confirm, that as Dr. Marsha Reich did, (the vet behavior specialist) ... that, unfortunately, Snowball will never be able to be left alone. My only deep worry about that is if, God forbid, I have to be hospitalized and Felix would have to be with me. I am working on getting some trusted sitters to be here at home with him in an emergency ... but, when an emergency happens, time is crucial. And, to be honest ... if, God forbid, I had a fall or something, and was here alone ... I just wouldn't leave Snowball. 

Dr. Dellray-Hart said that if I had t go to the hospital ... she would write a prescription that Snowball had to be with me. I asked her if she was serious. She said she would try anything to help. Bless her heart!! :wub: 

Unfortunatley, Dr. Dellray-Hart will be retiring in June. I asked her up-front after I had read something about that, if it was true. She confirmed it was. However, she will be here to work with us over the next six months. And, then, if need be ... she knows a doctor closer to where we live, who is very good and that she can recommend. She also said that Snowball probably won't have to be on meds forever. We are just trying to work on what might help him for now.

I hope all this makes sense as to what I am trying to share. Any questions ... please ask. And, Jaimie and Jackie ... if you think I am stating or mis-understanding something I heard Dr. Dellray-Hart explain yesterday ... please correct me. I was trying to absorb a wealth of information over an almost two and a half hour timeframe. I am going to ask for a written report on yesterdays visit.

Okay, because last night I lost the posts I was trying to send ... I am sending this pronto without preview! Then, I will go back and edit! LOL

Thank you, again, all of you wonderful ladies! I can't tell you enough how much your caring and support have helped comfort me. :tender:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

They will fax a write up to your regular vet so they can give you a copy. It should be there already. 

I think Dr. Dayrell-Hart is very reasonable about testing...if she thinks you need to do something or that it isn't necessary, she will tell you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 9 2009, 02:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860145


> They will fax a write up to your regular vet so they can give you a copy. It should be there already.
> 
> I think Dr. Dayrell-Hart is very reasonable about testing...if she thinks you need to do something or that it isn't necessary, she will tell you.[/B]


Yes, you are right about her being very reasonable in regard to testing. I noted that she didn't rush any of our decisions. And, she gave us really good feedback and honest/ upfront answers to my questions. I'm thinking mainly about the separation anxiety issues with Snowball, too. It's sad to know that someone like her will be retiring.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Like I said in a previous post, this was how my sister's dog presented. He was eventually diagnosed with seizures and they were able to get it under contol with only a diet change. I pray that Snowball's long-term treatment, if necessary, will be as easy.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad to read that Snowball doesn't seem to have a serious problem. I know seizures aren't a good thing,but at least it's a problem that can be treated & improved. I'll keep you & Snowball in my thoughts & prayers. rayer:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Marie;

Sending prayers your way for snowball.It's great that you know what is going n and it sounds like you found a great vet to help you.
Bless his little heart. 

Leslie & Mox


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the detailed update on Snowball's visit. You must be exhausted and your head 'whirling' with all the info given you yesterday. Will be praying things will be managed with the medications!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Lindy @ Dec 9 2009, 02:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860174


> Like I said in a previous post, this was how my sister's dog presented. He was eventually diagnosed with seizures and they were able to get it under contol with only a diet change. I pray that Snowball's long-term treatment, if necessary, will be as easy.[/B]


If you don't mind, Linda, would you please share more information about the diet change? I am really interested in this. We haven't started any meds yet because Snowball has not had any episodes in quite a while now. We do plan on using the meds, but, I am still trying to learn as much as I can.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Marie, it sounds like you found a great vet and that's so important. I'm thrilled that Snowball is doing well with no problems lately and I hope this continues. He's a lucky boy to have such a great caring mom and I know you'll get to the bottom of this and he'll be good as new. Give him hugs for us. :wub: 
:grouphug:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Dec 9 2009, 11:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860422


> QUOTE (Lindy @ Dec 9 2009, 02:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860174





> Like I said in a previous post, this was how my sister's dog presented. He was eventually diagnosed with seizures and they were able to get it under contol with only a diet change. I pray that Snowball's long-term treatment, if necessary, will be as easy.[/B]


If you don't mind, Linda, would you please share more information about the diet change? I am really interested in this. We haven't started any meds yet because Snowball has not had any episodes in quite a while now. We do plan on using the meds, but, I am still trying to learn as much as I can.
[/B][/QUOTE]

While the seizures that my sister's dog had were able to be controlled with diet, the reason that Snowball seizes may be entirely different, so the treatment protocol for Snowball may also be entirely different. I encourage you to continue your research on this disorder in dogs and take it from there. Whatever you decide to do, I am sure it will be what is absolutely best for Snowball. Blessings.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

So glad you and Snowball are doing better. Keep us up to date on how things go from here on out, please.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow Marie how stressful :smheat: I'm glad you found someone who will take the time to find out what's going on with that precious boy, I will be praying for the both of you. Matilda also has separation anxiety that's one reason we adopted B&B, she still stresses some but is doing 100% better then before.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

I am so glad that you and Snowball got some answers. It sure sounds like it can be controlled, that is wonderful news! 
Hugs to you and Snowball :heart: 
Florence&C


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

That's great news, Marie! I was hoping for you that the vet is going to find the right medicine! 

Hope that Snowball's doing better very soon, but I also trust your vet! All the best for him and 
of course for you. I know it's hard if our baby's are ill!

Hugs to you and little Snowball :wub: 

Alexandra


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Dec 9 2009, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860187


> I'm glad to read that Snowball doesn't seem to have a serious problem. I know seizures aren't a good thing,but at least it's a problem that can be treated & improved. I'll keep you & Snowball in my thoughts & prayers. rayer:[/B]


Thank you, Sue. :tender: 

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Dec 9 2009, 05:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860244


> Marie;
> 
> Sending prayers your way for snowball.It's great that you know what is going n and it sounds like you found a great vet to help you.
> Bless his little heart.
> ...


Thank you, Leslie. :tender: It means so much to know so many people care.


QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 9 2009, 05:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860254


> Thanks for the detailed update on Snowball's visit. You must be exhausted and your head 'whirling' with all the info given you yesterday. Will be praying things will be managed with the medications![/B]


Thank you, Terry. :tender: Yes, it does feel as though my head is "whirling" ... I am still doing a lot of research. I am questioning why Snowball had these episodes after eating or walking outside. Mostly after walking outside. 


QUOTE (njdrake @ Dec 10 2009, 12:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860442


> Marie, it sounds like you found a great vet and that's so important. I'm thrilled that Snowball is doing well with no problems lately and I hope this continues. He's a lucky boy to have such a great caring mom and I know you'll get to the bottom of this and he'll be good as new. Give him hugs for us. :wub:
> :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, Jane. :tender: Snowball (knock on wood) hasn't had any more of these episodes ... so, I wonder. Anyway, next week we also have an appointment with Snowball's regular vet, Krisi, who is working with us and Dr. Dellray-Hart. We are going to go over everything and ask more questions about starting the meds, etc.


QUOTE (Lindy @ Dec 10 2009, 08:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860506


> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Dec 9 2009, 11:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860422





> QUOTE (Lindy @ Dec 9 2009, 02:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860174





> Like I said in a previous post, this was how my sister's dog presented. He was eventually diagnosed with seizures and they were able to get it under contol with only a diet change. I pray that Snowball's long-term treatment, if necessary, will be as easy.[/B]


If you don't mind, Linda, would you please share more information about the diet change? I am really interested in this. We haven't started any meds yet because Snowball has not had any episodes in quite a while now. We do plan on using the meds, but, I am still trying to learn as much as I can.
[/B][/QUOTE]

While the seizures that my sister's dog had were able to be controlled with diet, the reason that Snowball seizes may be entirely different, so the treatment protocol for Snowball may also be entirely different. I encourage you to continue your research on this disorder in dogs and take it from there. Whatever you decide to do, I am sure it will be what is absolutely best for Snowball. Blessings.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thank you, Lindy. :tender: What you are explaining makes sense and I understand. The word "diet" caught my eye because that was when it happened with Snowball ... after he ate ... or, when he went out for a walk. For instance, with the walks ... there are a lot of Azelea bushes in our yard. Although I ask my hubby not to allow Snowball to put any of the leaves in his mouth ... I am not so sure he takes this as seriously as I do. I'm not saying this is the problem for the seizures/episodes ... it just one example. But, I want to take everything into consideration.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (almitra @ Dec 10 2009, 09:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860517


> So glad you and Snowball are doing better. Keep us up to date on how things go from here on out, please. [/B]


Thank you, Sandra. :tender: I will update because I have learned so much through others with their experiences. 

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Dec 10 2009, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860548


> wow Marie how stressful :smheat: I'm glad you found someone who will take the time to find out what's going on with that precious boy, I will be praying for the both of you. Matilda also has separation anxiety that's one reason we adopted B&B, she still stresses some but is doing 100% better then before.[/B]


Awww ... thank you, Paula. :tender: I feel blessed to have two doctors who care so much about Snowball. And, everyone here who has been so supportive and understanding.

QUOTE (mfa @ Dec 10 2009, 07:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860728


> I am so glad that you and Snowball got some answers. It sure sounds like it can be controlled, that is wonderful news!
> Hugs to you and Snowball :heart:
> Florence&C[/B]


Thank you, Florence. :tender: Hugs back to you. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Dec 10 2009, 12:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860442


> Marie, it sounds like you found a great vet and that's so important. I'm thrilled that Snowball is doing well with no problems lately and I hope this continues. He's a lucky boy to have such a great caring mom and I know you'll get to the bottom of this and he'll be good as new. Give him hugs for us. :wub:
> :grouphug:[/B]


I meant to add that Snowball just loves all of those hugs from you and the girls. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

QUOTE (Alexa @ Dec 11 2009, 12:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860961


> That's great news, Marie! I was hoping for you that the vet is going to find the right medicine!
> 
> Hope that Snowball's doing better very soon, but I also trust your vet! All the best for him and
> of course for you. I know it's hard if our baby's are ill!
> ...


Thank you. Alexandra. :tender: Hugs back to you. :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Marie I am so sorry for the stress and worry you have been going through. Thank God you seem to have been steered toward a wonderful, caring vet for Snowball. I'm happy he is doing so much better recently. God love you both. I will pray that his good days continue and he never experiences those episodes again. You and Felix are such good parents for Snowball. Please give him a big hug filled with love from me. Hugs to you too Marie.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 19 2009, 03:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864374


> Marie I am so sorry for the stress and worry you have been going through. Thank God you seem to have been steered toward a wonderful, caring vet for Snowball. I'm happy he is doing so much better recently. God love you both. I will pray that his good days continue and he never experiences those episodes again. You and Felix are such good parents for Snowball. Please give him a big hug filled with love from me. Hugs to you too Marie.[/B]


Thank you so much, Elaine. :tender: And, hugs back to you, Elaine. :wub: :wub:


----------

